# TMX = XML ????



## Eichelhäer (13. Nov 2016)

Hallo,

für ein Spiel habe ich in Tiled eine Map erstellt und erhielt eine TMX file.
Um diese auszulesen habe ich bisher jedesmal die benötigten Daten in eine .txt file gespeichert und diese dann ausgelesen.
Doch das stört mich, auch wenn es so funktioniert.
Nach genauerem betrachten der tmx file, frage ich mich ob diese im Prinzip nichts anderes ist als eine XML file.
Wenn dem so ist kann man dann die Inhalte (die ja letztendlich Ganzzahlen sind) als solche auslesen und diese dann in einem zweidimensionalen Array speichern?

Ich brauche die Daten nämlich als 2D-Array.
Und was ist für eine eigene Implementierung besser geeignet DOM oder SAX?


----------



## InfectedBytes (14. Nov 2016)

1. Es ist auch nur eine XML Datei, so wie es auch auf der Seite steht...
TMX steht ja auch für Tile Map XML.

2. Schau dir doch einfach die Doku an.^^
http://doc.mapeditor.org/reference/tmx-map-format/

3. Nimm lieber SAX, da du dort einfach nur einen sequentiellen Strom hast, was eben performanter ist als DOM, bei dem eben ein ganzer Baum aufgebaut wird.

edit: und nächstes mal, frag einfach google, da bekommst du schneller eine Antwort


----------

